# Best to worst Animal Crossing Games



## Alolan_Apples

So here's what we know. There are 6 games in the franchise (4 main series ones, and 2 spin-offs). If you had to order all six games (including the spin-offs and not counting any updates as separate games), how would you order the series from best to worst.

Here's how I would go:

1. New Leaf - the update made it better. Even without it, the game was still fun (as I enjoyed adding PWPs and donating to the Museum).
2. Happy Home Designer - has the best interior design mechanic. Even ACNL post-update doesn't beat the interior design feature in ACHHD.
3. Wild World - first Animal Crossing game on the handheld. I remember this being better than the GameCube version.
4. GameCube Version - the first one I played. Despite aging really badly, it still has redeeming qualities (like when Redd never sold counterfeits or when there was a dock at the big lake).
5. City Folk - very disappointing, and quite cheesy for an Animal Crossing game.
6. amiibo Festival - never played it, but I heard how bad the game was.


----------



## YetAgain

1. NL
2. CF
3. WW
4. GCN
5. HHD
6. aF


----------



## Turbo

1.) Animal Crossing
2.) Animal Crossing: New Leaf
3.) Animal Crossing: Wild World
4.) Happy Home Designer
5.) Animal Crossing: City Folk
6.) Amiibo Festival


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I have only played the mainstream games so I won't include spin-offs.

1. New Leaf
2. GCN
3. City Folk
4. Wild World

New Leaf has a lot of cool features like choosing your own place for a house, choosing where your villagers move in, slow grass deterioration, the ability to fully customize your player (except for skin tone...), and the new update brought in even more awesome furniture and functionalities.

GCN I like mostly because the holidays are a lot better than the newer versions, especially those from NL. It is also the first AC game I ever played, and I still have the same town I had 8 years ago. As a matter of fact, I still have one villager I had 8 years ago!!

City Folk is okay, but I hate the rapid grass deterioration. I also feel like I don't have much to do. I only enjoy this game when I'm hacking the game.

Wild World is really boring, in my opinion. There are no holidays, the neighbors are mean and vulgar (someone called another villager sexist and stupid. What's that for Animal Crossing dialogue??!). The only interesting thing about it is that my player is part of a story I have written.


----------



## Silversea

I'm not counting HDD and Amiibo Festival as "real" Animal Crossing games, so my ordering is:

Most to least favourite:
1. GCN
2. New Leaf
3. Wild World
4. City Folk

GCN has the right sort of charm and isn't held back by its limitations. I suppose I could be biased because of nostalgia but I legitimately feel this game had just about everything right. It lacks quantity of future games, but makes up for it in the quality.

New Leaf is excellent, and deciding between this and GCN is very tough. On some days of the week I may switch these two in the ranking. An all-around excellent experience. Most importantly it has made quite a few more Animal Crossing fans, and a good fanbase is always important in keeping a series afloat.

Wild World was "not bad". I liked a few things, but it felt a bit plain at times. It was mostly a repeat of several GCN features, with some removed, some watered down, forced into a handheld system that didn't really adapt well. Everything felt a bit too linear and diluted for my taste.

City Folk was in some ways better than Wild World, but did not feel very creative. Really there isn't much difference between this game and GCN. I guess it was just because City Folk was later in the series that it is so negatively regarded. It did not introduce much that was outstanding. Quality of life changes were few, and most new features were small or inconspicuous (reset center, Serena, and so on).


----------



## Becca617

both the spin-offs i dont count as real animal crossing games so like other people im excluding them

1. GCN
2. City Folk
3. New Leaf
4. Wild World 

the Gamecube version to me is just a game in the series that no other game can top. The villagers really felt alive and the dialogue was varied. For the first game, I think Nintendo did a really good job of including such content in the game and some of the features in there are non-existent in the most recent animal crossing games which makes the game unforgettable, and the music is amazing no matter how many times I hear it. I find that the newer hourly themes are harder to enjoy (especially in New Leaf) than the Gamecube version. 

Probably an unpopular opinion but oh well. I find City Folk is better than New Leaf by one level because of how varied the dialogue in villagers are. It's not as great as the Gamecube version, it's true, but the personalities in the game really resemble cranky, snooty, lazy, etc. The grass desertation is horrible in this game, but placing down a path to walk over helps. I played this game so so often when I was younger as well and I enjoyed it very much. 

New Leaf is my second to last favorite because the game is way too sugar-coated. The villagers are kind of like robots, and the dialogue is extremely limited and I find myself running over the same type of dialogue like 5 times a day or more unlike with the past games I would always find something new. I do often get really bored from it after playing for so long and then I take long breaks and it's hard to come back to it and be as excited about it as when I first got the game. The villagers never really open up to you, they're too sweet and they don't get as moody/angry/or sad as easily. The hourly music in this game is great but after hearing it for awhile, it gets on my nerves and I often turn it down and listen to other music instead, where in past games I would almost never get tired of hearing the same hourly soundtracks and I'd still enjoy them for years. The content in this game is terrific and there's always something to do though so I will give it that. 

Wild World was kind of boring. There's not really much to do other than catch fish, bugs, and digging up fossils as well as paying off your debt to Nook. There wasn't as much content as there is with the newer games


----------



## NiftyBowtoid

1. GCN
2. New Leaf
3. City Folk
4. Wild World

The Gamecube version is classic for many reasons, and while I am guilty of using the nostalgia goggles a bit, I still find that it holds up pretty well. I agree with the points that villager dialogue is the most varied of the games-- they interact with you a lot more. The letter system is kinda bad in this one, but talking to them is a lot of fun in this game. That goes for a lot of the other NPCs as well- Blathers in particular is a lot more engaging in this game than he is in later titles. Personally, I'm a fan of the old acre system- it allowed for easier memorization when finding houses, buildings, and other landmarks of note. Also, that music.  I could probably go on for days about this one, but I'll pause here. It's easily my favorite out of all the titles so far. If only we got the new stuff that e+ put into it and the villagers had birthdays, too-- I'd probably never put it down!

New Leaf is really fun and I'm really enjoying it in the limited amount of time I've had it. The customization options look incredible from what I've seen, and while I'm far from getting there, it looks like this one allows you to get the town YOU want. The ability to basically pick and keep your villagers is extremely appreciated, as the Gamecube game really struggled when you got stuck with villagers you didn't care for, but the dialogue tree is really limited from what I've seen, which stinks. There is definitely a LOT to do in this one, so I can't knock it for lack of content. I'll probably give a clearer answer when I've played it more.

City Folk was all right. Going to the city was fun- seeing villagers you desperately wanted but couldn't get was not. That was the main draw, of course- otherwise it didn't really do much else. Not a whole lot of changes that really set it apart. I enjoyed it for what it was and played it pretty often.

Wild World was pretty bad. Cut a ton of villagers, removed basically all of the holidays, and felt really empty. At least it implemented villager birthdays, I guess?


----------



## Warszawa

Counting main titles...

1. ACNL.
2. AC GameCube
3. AC City Folk
4. AC Wild World.

Wild World is just a bad City Folk.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I don't think it's fair to exclude Happy Home Designer and amiibo Festival from the rankings. The whole reason why I made this thread is to see where Happy Home Designer and amiibo Festival are ranked if all six games are being ranked. I know they may not count as "real AC games", but it's still Animal Crossing. Comparing New Leaf to Happy Home Designer or City Folk to amiibo Festival is nothing like comparing an apple to a block of steel. So I would like to see ACHHD and ACaF included in the rankings since it's the whole series and not just the main series.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

1-NL
2-GCN
3-WW
4-CF
5-AC:HHD
...
So garbage it shouldn't even deserve a number- AC:AF


----------



## Corrie

1. New Leaf
2. Gamecube Animal Crossing
3. Wild World
4. Happy Home Designer
5. City Folk
6. Amiibo Festival (let's pretend it doesnt exist k)

Is it just me or do you miss how the villagers or NPCs could be snooty to you? I feel like in New Leaf they kiss your butt, so to speak? Perhaps the reason is because you are mayor? Lmao


----------



## NiftyBowtoid

Apple2012 said:


> I don't think it's fair to exclude Happy Home Designer and amiibo Festival from the rankings. The whole reason why I made this thread is to see where Happy Home Designer and amiibo Festival are ranked if all six games are being ranked. I know they may not count as "real AC games", but it's still Animal Crossing. Comparing New Leaf to Happy Home Designer or City Folk to amiibo Festival is nothing like comparing an apple to a block of steel. So I would like to see ACHHD and ACaF included in the rankings since it's the whole series and not just the main series.



I didn't include them because I never played them. Didn't feel fair to give a ranking for games I've never played.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

NiftyBowtoid said:


> I didn't include them because I never played them. Didn't feel fair to give a ranking for games I've never played.



Seems fair to me. I was responding to those who purposely excluded them for being spin-offs. It's best not to include games you never played.


----------



## helloxcutiee

1.) New Leaf
2.) Animal Crossing: Population Growing
3.) Wild World
4.) Happy Home Designer
5.) City Folk
6.) Amiibo Festival


----------



## abbydoll

1. New Leaf
2. GameCube
3. Wild World
4. City Folk
5. HHD
6. Amiibo Festival


----------



## Videoguy612

Easily, Out of the games I HAVE played. Wild World is by FAR, the WORST AC game... Have many reasons why, Have never played Amiibo festival and dont plan to judging by how it looks. So shocked to see WW up so high on many lists... WHYYYY.
1. GCN
2. NL
3. CF
4. HHD
5. WW
6. AMIIBO FESTIVAL


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Apple2012 said:


> I don't think it's fair to exclude Happy Home Designer and amiibo Festival from the rankings. The whole reason why I made this thread is to see where Happy Home Designer and amiibo Festival are ranked if all six games are being ranked. I know they may not count as "real AC games", but it's still Animal Crossing. Comparing New Leaf to Happy Home Designer or City Folk to amiibo Festival is nothing like comparing an apple to a block of steel. So I would like to see ACHHD and ACaF included in the rankings since it's the whole series and not just the main series.



Most of us have not played the spin-off games. I don't find them appealing enough to buy or play them, for instance.

But yeah, someone shouldn't exclude a game just because they don't think it matters.


----------



## Alyx

For me, it goes like this.

1 - New Leaf. The best one, hands down, my ultimate favorite where I could actually do all that I could in the game. It's the most fun I've ever had playing Animal Crossing; the music, the character designs, the things to do, it's all so perfect to me.

2 - Wild World. This was the second Animal Crossing game that I'd ever played. I loved how unique and different it was from Population Growing, and was one of my favorite DS games at the time. I never got to change my hair because I never had anyone to play with, but other than that, it was lovely.

3 - Population Growing. This was the first Animal Crossing game I'd ever played. I was just a little girl when I got this game and I feel so many feels of nostalgia every time I play it. 

4 - City Folk. I wasn't too impressed with City Folk. The grass wear was terrible, the activities were limited, the city was mildly disappointing and it's not really one that I'd play again.

5 - Happy Home Designer. I haven't played this one yet, but it looks adorable! It might actually move up on the list, but we'll see.

6 - Amiibo Festival. I haven't played this one either, but I'd imagine that it's still quite fun, if you have friends to play it with.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

Here's my list (excluding Japan exclusives):
1: Usually changes depending on my mood. Right now I'll say it's _Animal Crossing: City Folk / Let's Go to the City_. Now hold your horses, you may hate me for liking this game. I just have to say it: this game is EXTREMELY UNDERRATED. Sure, it felt a lot like Wild World but it was better in my opinion because it removed the limitations that Wild World had. It also brought back the holidays that were missing from Wild World. Sure, it re-used music and intoduced grass wear but those are only 2 minor complaints. OK, moving on...

2: _Animal Crossing: New Leaf_. The reason why I didn't put this as number 1 is simple: EVERYONE KEEPS PUTTING IT AT NUMBER ONE. That doesn't mean I don't like this game however, I LOVE this game. Sure, the realistic graphics aren't as good as the old simplistic ones, the grass deteriotion still exists and the music doesn't have the vibe from the previous games but it has a lot more better content than worse content. I won't go into too much detail, that's for another time probably.

3: _Animal Crossing_ (also known as _Animal Crossing: Population: Growing!_). This was the first Animal Crossing game I ever played and I fell in love with this game. Sure, it's a little obsolete and dated but that doesn't mean it's bad. Heck no. This is arguably one of the best GameCube games ever (just behind e+, though that was Japan exclusive which is why it isn't here). I don't mind that the villagers are mean (not as much as the ones in the game that's below this at least). The music is the best in the series in my opinion and my first town mostly had the villagers which have been my favourites still to this day (including Bob, Mitzi and Tangy).

4: _Animal Crossing: Wild World_. Oh, I can hear all the Wild World fans (ugh) getting all salty here: "omg dis guy dosn't liek wilde world!! kill him!!!11one". No. I think Wild World is a good game, but it's slightly overrated (as much as I hate that word) especially due to the scummy Wild World fanboys who love to hate on every other game and claim this as the greatest game of all time. Can you believe that there are some fans that think this is the first in the series? Weird, right? Anyways, this game was the first portable Animal Crossing game and it was pretty good for its time but it's very dated by now due to the low quality audio and low framerate (the DS could handle better so I don't understand why it has framerate issues and low quality sounds). The villagers (and even special characters) are *VERY* mean in this game, much more than how they were in the original game (e.g Gracie calls the player a redneck and sometimes villagers will mention sexism. Like WTF?!?! I have a theory on why they are so mean but I will get onto that another time). The positives however is that it introduced the rolling-log effect, removed the camera stopping at acre boundaries thing and had really good music. OK, moving on since I got too carried away. Now, excuse me as I have to deal with whiny Wild World fanboys.

5: _Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer_. The first ever spinoff game in the series. For most people, they either like it, hate it or find it mediocre. I've seen gameplay and it looks okay. I mean yeah, it can get boring after a while but at least it introduced Animal Crossing amiibo cards (which you can now use in New Leaf to move villagers in. Goodbye Beardo and hello Bob-- oh wait I don't have one and neither a NFC Reader/Writer and I don't want to pay. fuuuuu---). It also has a few new features that were also added into New Leaf via updates such as hanging clothes. I haven't actually played this game so I'm just getting my thoughts on the game through walkthroughs on YouTube.

6: _Animal Crossing: amiibo_ *gag* _Festival_. does anybody even like this game? lolololololol. But seriously, I wouldn't blame the developers of the main series games for this tragic accident. I would blame Nd Cube since they developed this and also made Mario Party 10 and Wii Party U. This is essentially just Mario Party 10 but without any minigames (excluding *D*esert *I*sland *E*scape and a few others as they weren't on the main board game). Thankfully, Nintendo is trying to forget about this atrocity by updating New Leaf so it has amiibo compatability. Seriously, the only good thing to come out of this game are the amiibo (and probably the graphics and music which I haven't heard).


----------



## Katie1313

1. ACNL
2. CF 
3. GC
4. HHD
5. WW
6. AF


----------



## Pookie4557

1. New Leaf
2. City Folk (my first acnl game so totally based on nostalgia)
3. Happy Home Designer
4. Wild World
5. GameCube One (Now I haven't played either Wild World or the original GameCube game, but I remember watching an old friend play Wild World so that's why I put WW 4th and GameCube 5th.)
6. Amiibo Fest. (Tbh I only got this game for the exclusive Digby amiibo)


----------



## Cheren

1. New Leaf
2. Happy Home Designer
3. Population Growing
4. Wild World

I've never played City Folk or amiibo Festival. I'd probably rank City Folk above amiibo Festival, though. I'm actually a huge fan of HHD, as I love the idea of it, but it gets a little repetitive and I've put waaay more hours into NL.


----------



## Bilaz

1. NL. The changes in this game where phenomenal, the amount of town customization, the first time furniture could be customized, the first time you could customize your outfit to be more than just a dress/t-shirt (I could finally dress my female character in a cute pair of pants and a sweater for winter <3) oh and the first time you could cross-dress. Villagers do so many more things now (actually visit shops, drop by randomly, etc.) and that still doesn't cover it.
2. GC. For some reason this game has something special to it that hasn't been replicated since, I can't quite put my finger on it. I love the personalities of the villagers, all the little events where the villagers actively participate (like the sporting one), the tedious errands, the whole aesthetic of it with the gyroid by the house and idk it just makes me happy to play this game.
3. Wild World. Okay, I admit this game hasn't aged well but still it added a lot to the series. Wi-Fi, villager pictures, no faraway museum, hats and hairstyles and a lot more. Portable for the first time too, I think Animal Crossing is the best when it's portable. Oh the golden axe trading event! That's fun! 
4. HHD. It's not my cup of tea but I can't deny it's really well made and it deserves to be above the next two games.
5. CF. The city was basically a cluster of characters already in the animal crossing series and it was basically a nicer looking Wild World without the dialogue. CF was the point in the series where the villager dialogue went downhill.  I appreciated Label's story though that was nice. Also nice that it brought back a lot of things from the GC version: the holidays, the ramps, the houses no longer being shared, etc. So really it's not a bad game at all, it just didn't really add much to the series. 
6. AF. Enough said.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Pookie4557 said:


> (Tbh I only got this game for the exclusive Digby amiibo)



Me too. I got it for both Isabelle and Digby. Good thing I never got rid of them since the ACNL update used them.


----------



## GreenLeaf

1 new leaf
2 animal crossing (gc)

ww and cc are just bland and totally skippable 
ww was stripped of all the great events 
and cf was just a remake without soul rather than a whole new game in the series to me

hhd is just a spinoff cute but short that would be intersting as a new game option or as a little digital dowload with a 5 euros (or dollars) price tag


----------



## hamster

1. nl
2. ww
3. cf
4. hhd
5. af


----------



## Halloqueen

1) New Leaf: It took a lot of what I loved about the GameCube game and improved upon it. Public Works Projects and Town Ordinances add customization to your town. The addition of Smug and Uchi villagers, and other new villagers, was great. Keeping things like Kicks and Shampoodle's, as well as the addition of the island, are also much appreciated. The recent update has also breathed new life into the game. Definitely the strongest game this franchise has put out as far as I'm concerned, and the next main series installment will have a lot to live up to.


2) Population: Growing! (GameCube): I have fond memories of playing this as a kid with my best friend. It still holds up and has some things that make it unique, like the dump, the four player houses in the middle of town, and morning aerobics. As has been stated earlier, the dialogue did seem quite varied and the personalities had a distinctness to them that has kind of faded away. Cranky villagers in this, for example, seemed a lot more Cranky than they do in New Leaf. There are also those poor unfortunate few villagers who didn't make the transition to New Leaf even with the update bringing some of the previously omitted villagers back. Overall a quality game. 


3) Happy Home Designer: I don't own or want this game, but the premise is at least interesting. 



4) Wild World: I never actually played this, so I don't have much to say about it.


5) City Folk: This game was a massive disappointment and I've never been able to force myself to play it for extended periods of time. It's simply not an enjoyable experience for me. I haven't touched it in some time, but from recollection, it seemed too restrictive and it seemed like the villagers repeated themselves a lot.

6) amiibo Festival: I see this as nothing but a cash grab that I had no interest in. I'm mildly interested in maybe picking up Blathers and Celeste amiibo sometime since I like owls, but even that wouldn't convince me to waste money on this game.


----------



## Envy

1. New Leaf
2. GCN
3. Wild World
10. City Folk

Yes, I dislike City Folk _that_ much. It's such a watered-down game, it's even more watered down than the DS Wild World game in many aspects. It's obvious that the developers did not care with City Folk. It's a bad game.

Wild World gains some respect because despite being down a notch from the GCN version in many cases, a lot of new features were added that I wouldn't want to do without again.

The GCN version will probably always be my personal favorite, but New Leaf is a better game and there is no debating that. If New Leaf had been released back when I was 13, I have no doubt I would have been just as obsessed with it as I was with the GCN version.

I excluded HHD and AF from this list because they are spin-off games. I can not and will not compare them to the mainline AC series. That's not fair to them. I will not shy from saying that HHD is a great spin-off and I had a lot of fun with it. I didn't play Amiibo Festival because I had absolutely no interest in it.


----------



## deSPIRIA

1. new leaf
2. afe+
3. wild world
4. city folk/lets go to the city
5. animal forest
6. happy home designer
7. amiibo festival


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Envy said:


> Yes, I dislike City Folk _that_ much. It's such a watered-down game, it's even more watered down than the DS Wild World game in many aspects. It's obvious that the developers did not care with City Folk. It's a bad game.



It is after all Wild World with grass decay. I'll be disappointed if AC Switch followed that path.



> Wild World gains some respect because despite being down a notch from the GCN version in many cases, a lot of new features were added that I wouldn't want to do without again.



I agree that Wild World did turn AC around by adding new features. But while it added cool stuff, some stuff (like holidays) were removed. I can never forget La-di Day or Yay Day.


----------



## Dolphishy

I'd have to order them like so:

1. New Leaf
2. GCN
3. Wild World
4. HHD
5. Amiibo Festival
6. City Folk

I never played City Folk, despite actually having a Wii as my first console... hence it's low rank. Amiibo festival is not great, but I like the minigames of it. I didn't play much of Wild World, but what I did get I really enjoyed, even more than what I've enjoyed about Happy Home Designer so far. The gamecube edition holds nostalgia as my first animal crossing game, I love it and wish I coult play it more often, and with other people. But New Leaf is what I now play the most, as the 3DS is so portable and easy to use with multiplayer, both in local play with my siblings and online with the forum trading and such.


----------



## Prassel

1. New Leaf
2. Animal Crossing
3. CF/WW

Can't really list the 2 spin-offs, since I haven't played them.

I placed CF and WW on par with each other because I think one is weak where the other is strong. 
WW had much more interesting villagers, who actually lived up to their personality styles... Crankies were really cranky until you befriended them, and snooties were snooty. But no festivals...

CF had festivals, but the villagers were... disappointing. Too much repetition in dialogue and act like you're their best friend from the get-go.

While NL is my favourite, I still miss much of the villager interaction from WW. Even more than in CF you're pretty much their best friend from day 1, and there isn't much of a difference between the personality types. 

Oh well.


----------



## Mayor Mom

I have Happy Home Designer, and I don't enjoy it much. My daughter likes it, though.

I couldn't even play City Folk. I found the controls with the Wii remote too uncomfortable. Not in general, just with that game in particular. I did fine with other Wii titles.

Soo...top 3 for me...

1) New Leaf
2) Wild World
3) Original


----------



## franzi

1) New Leaf
2) HHD - Im really into interior design so I'm obsessed with this.
3) Wild World
4) City Folk

I can't rate the other two as I've never played them - the Game Cube version came out when my parents thought I was too young to play video games and I don't own a Wii U and wouldn't get it solely for amiibo festival, so there's that.


----------



## intropella

1. New Leaf
2. Wild World (but im still triggered cause my sibling deleted my game save file I have been working on for 2 years. TOT)
3. HHD
4.Amiibo Festival (gawd that was so awful)

I just recently received city folk, but I don't have time to play it. Maybe I will play once I get back home during break. I will maybe do an update.


----------



## eastwest

1. New Leaf - I haven't been playing it for very long, but it already seems to be superior to the other games, I love all of the new features (island, campground, main street, mayor etc), nicer graphics and depth that has been added to it.
2. Wild World - purely out of nostalgia, my first AC game. I played it all of the time when I was younger, I have since lost my game card along with my old DS though 
3. Happy Home Designer - I love this game! Different from the others, but so entertaining and also has lots of things to unlock and do.
4. City Folk - It is just like WW with smoother graphics, plus the 'city' and non-portable, however that being said, it was the first time I played online with people and I made a bunch of friends on there - had lots of fun in terms of that and played for a while, but I immediately ditched it when Nintendo discontinued wifi for the game. I recently went back to have a look around my old town out of curiosity, I can't get over how weird all of the squashed down characters look compared to NL lmao!

I have never played the other games, though I managed to purchase the original GameCube version for a good price! So I will be having a go on that soon, and I've only heard bad things about Amiibo Festival lol.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

UPDATE: This thread bothers me, no offence. Anyway, I've recently got Happy Home Designer and I played and I feel like I'm the only one who likes it. Sure, it may get boring after a while but it's a spin-off game. I mean heck, even the main-series games can get a little boring after a while. My rating of this game changed from 'okay' to 'good'. Also, sorry if I came off very negative in my original comment, especially when I mentioned Wild World (don't worry, I still like it).


----------



## TheMisaMisa

I'm only gonna include the ones I've played.
1) AC:NL
2) AC:WW
3) AC:CF (it's not that the game was bad, but I really didn't like how it wasn't portable. It made it really hard for me to keep track of my town and stuff)


----------



## smb3master

1. AC e+ - It improves upon the original in several ways
2. AC:GC/N64 - Between the GCN and N64 version, I've put so much of my life into them, it has no multiplayer, but that never bothered me
3. AC:NL - So many new features, it just never kept me reeled in as long as AC:GC
4. AC:CF - SOOOOO many memories playing with friends on CF, sure the villagers may be a tad bland, but I like the city, and spent so much time using Wifi
5. AC:WW - I feel like I'm in the minority here, but I was never fond of WW, the only things it really had going for it was that the villagers had slightly better personalities, and Yay Day xD

Never played the two spin-off games, but they don't really interest me


----------



## cleoquartz

1. New Leaf - the most current & well rounded game. The one I'd chooseto play first & foremost. (could use a lot of things tho) It really just speaks for itself IMO

2. Wild World - Had the best dialogue & most personality by far. Cute+nostalgic graphics/music. First handheld!!!! It lacked a lot like holidays etc.. but being put out in the early 2000's, this game was REALLY good for its time. I think it is THE most vibrant game personality wise. and the Social aspect of playing easily with your friends for the first time was great. The graphics aged terribly, but I think they are very pixel-y & nostalgic. Also has the best music in the series imo. I still play on my 3DS from time to time just for fun & to chill out n not worry about PWP's or anything.

3. Gamecube versions - Classic, also had more personality. Many prefer it to ACWW. 

4. City Folk - Large world, added villagers & cute mechanics/features. Graphics weren't too much of a step up from ACWW, though. VERY Bland compared to all other games imo.

5. HHD - Great new functions & furniture & is simple/fun, but has little reward as a stand alone video game. Gets very repetitive after a while, and I doubt I'll ever really have much of a reason to play it again after I got "used" to it. 

6. not even gonna really count amiibo festival. Not really an AC game IMO.


----------



## Weiland

1. New Leaf - I've played over 500 hours on it in total, and I don't think I've ever played a game that much before. That beats even Pokemon White 2 and Pok?mon Omega Ruby.
2. Gamecube/Population Growing - Idk man, just really nostalgic and I love it heaps. The dialogue was really good, and not to mention all the villagers started off quite mean which seemed a little realistic. I hate the nice nature of the other games. Can't forget the soundtrack, either.
3. Wild World - My first game in the series. It's incredibly nostalgic, and it'd be ranked higher if holidays were in it.
4. HHD - Best designing in the series. Being able to place items outside was really cool, and hopefully they have that on AC Switch.
5. City Folk - A little bit nostalgic, but it was just an overall pretty bad game. The events were fun, but it just felt a wii (lol) bit weird.
6. amiibo Festival - Never played, and I never plan on playing it.


----------



## Qwerty2017

Here's my opinion from best to worst. (Not including HHD or Amiibo Festival)

1. Animal Crossing New Leaf
2. Animal Crossing (GCN)
3. Animal Crossing Wild World
4. Animal Crossing City Folk


----------



## Mink777

1. New Leaf
2. City Folk
3. Gamecube
4. Wild World
5. HHD
500. Amiibo Festival


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I loved them all. I do think New Leaf is the best, and Wild World the worst.


----------



## CynthiaRose

I have only played three: Wild World, City Folk, and New Leaf. While I have a very soft spot in my heart for Wild World, New Leaf is arguably the best. The graphics are wonderful, I love the updates, and the 3D actually looks really good (especially when you go to visit Katrina). I feel like the 3D can even help when you're trying to catch snowflakes in the winter or shoot down balloons because of the added depth perception. 
Wild World has to come in second for me because of the nostalgia I have for the game. It was the first game I ever owned from the series and I spent a pretty decent amount of time playing it as a kid.
City Folk comes in dead last for me not really because of the game itself but because of the console for which it was made. I was never a huge fan of the Wiimotes and much prefer a classic controller. I also missed the portability that playing the game on a handheld console provides. Playing Animal Crossing on the DS was my favorite way to pass time on long road trips or really anytime I was in the car. I took that game with me everywhere. It also meant that you and your friends couldn't all be sitting and playing the game in the same room together. I loved the graphics and newer features of City Folk however and therefore would have played it more and gotten much more enjoyment from the game in general if it had been made for a handheld console.


----------



## misakixx

1 new leaf
2 lets go to the city (city folk)
3 happy home designer 
4 wide world

i have never played the gamecube version sadly. also not the weeaboo festival lol.
new leaf is seriously great. all the new areas and graphics are amazing. theres so much more items and stuff to do and its great how a forum can be so dedicated to it. also the new update that prevents villagers from moving on top of paths is a dream come true.
i love new leaf so much cuz it has so much improvements and its way more convenient on this handheld than city folk who i placed second because of nostalgia and it was my first animal crossing game. there were many things that could be improved on city folk but it just is one of those games with a special place in my heart. i do miss the city alot even though i think mainstreet is great.
happy home designer was great but i was disappointed by the lack of multiplayer since my friend and i were excited for its release. designer homes was alot of fun for me and gonna consider continue doing that since i loved it so much but it just wasnt the same as having your own town.
wide world was just bad for me. i wasnt a fan of it much and played very little of it. i have it on my r4 but never play it.  i did try it pretty late so the graphics and all felt very outdated for me so i guess that must be a reason why.


----------



## tsukune_713

for me itll probably go as
1. City folk
2. Population growing
3. new leaf
4. Wild world
5. HHD

for me i had a lot of fun with city folk a lot more than any other of the games, i loved the gamecube one id play it all the time when i was younger, for new leaf its just way too easy that its hard for me to stay with it it since with the island and everything they drown you in bells, and wild world i did enjoy it but it felt lacking


----------



## Coach

Best to worst
1 - New Leaf
2 - Gamecube
3 - Wild World
4 - Happy Home Designer
5 - Amiibo Festival
6 - City Folk

I don't really have any explanations for my rankings, but I placed Amiibo Festival higher than City Folk because I personally enjoy it much more than City Folk, hence why I sold that one. It was just much too bland! Wild World is nearly as bad in comparison, but it was one of the games I loved playing when I was younger so therefore it holds some great memories for me.


----------



## Rory&Easton

1. Wild World
2. New Leaf
3. Population Growing
4. City Folk
5. HHD
5. Amibo Fesival Thingy?? Never played it.


----------



## Foreversacredx

1. New Leaf
2. City Folk 
3. Wild World
4.GameCube
5. Happy home designer
6. Amiibo festival...

I genuinely think that each game has improved from the last one (With an exception of the spin iffs)


----------



## Rabirin

1.New Leaf, because I like that there's so many different hair colours in game now in shampoodles. I remember wishing I could dye my hair black in ACWW only to realise that you couldn't. There's so much customization, although sometimes I do miss the simpler times of just wearing a shirt/dress because it's so hard finding an outfit that matches and works together. But i'm still all for the customization, it makes our mayors look a lot more diverse and different to one another. In short, I like that there's so much more to do in New Leaf.

2.City Folk, because of the graphics and the returning villagers that weren't in ACWW. Whenever I miss the dialogue I either go back to this or ACWW, although they do repeat the same stuff for over an hour. 

3. ACWW, because of the dialogue I liked how crazy the villagers used to be.

4. Happy Home Designer

5. Amiibo Festival


----------



## carp

1. gamecube version - beautifully quaint, simplistic and best talking in all games
2. city folk - worst mechanics all around, but cutest graphics
3. new leaf - pwps and customisability is amazin
4. wild world - a little too simple, but beautiful
5. amiibo festival - fun w ur palz
6. happy home designer - bland, ok


----------



## BrinaLouWho

1. New Leaf
2. Gamecube
3. City Folk
4. Happy Home Designer
5. Wild World
6. Amiibo Festival


----------



## Garrett

1. New Leaf - all the new content, new plants, ability to toot or boot your villagers. 

2. GameCube - bigger town, more villagers, more charm.

3. Wild World/Let's Go To The City - basically the same games really. Both good, but I feel it got repetitive to play both.

4. Happy Home Designer- not bad if you like design and you can find it cheap. Also a good way to interact with unfamiliar villagers.

5. Amiibo Festival - boot!


----------



## Ray-ACP

1. GCN - most villagers, acre towns, better events, most dialogue, the ability to offer help
2. NL - The most up to date version of ac has pretty much perfected the series (i do prefer acres though)
3. WW - First handheld and alot of memories
4. CF - As bad as it was i do have some memories with it, was annoying how the villagers repeated themselves but i did love the auction house in the city

Never played HHD as it was a gimmick and Amiibo festival i don't count, and it's also crap lol


----------



## amanda1983

1. ACNL : the new content and thriving online community makes this by far my favourite.

2. ACWW : my first AC game, and I loved it. I still have most of my towns that I load up every few months or so just to check up on. The comparitive lack of holidays and events did not bother me at all, and I loved the art style.

3. ACPG : I haven't played this myself yet but I imagine I would love it. It wouldn't hold the same nostalgia as ACWW does for me, but everything I've heard about it says it's my kind of game.

4. HHD : I'm not much of a fan. I had no interest in it after the initial trailer release. I did really like the HHD New 3DS XL design for it though, and when I saw a different promo trailer for HHD last year that showed off more of the features, I was finally sold. I knew how limited the scope of the game was prior to buying, and I don't regret buying it twice (the 3DS wasn't in stock anywhere so my partner got me the HHD + NFC reader in the interim). I've enjoyed the time I spent playing it, but it isn't a game I would recommend to non-AC fans.

5. Amiibo Festival : I bought this on sale for the amiibo figures at the same time I bought the HHD games, cards, albums, and other amiibo figures. I haven't played it yet for various reasons. I know enough about it to think I'll enjoy playing it with my 5 year old nephew and other visiting children, and that's enough for me.

6. Let's Go to the City/City Folk : I had wanted to play this desperately for *years* but didn't have a Wii nor the space to to set one up even if I bought one. After ACNL came out I figured I'd just not bother with it. But my partner surprised  me with a WiiU + the game for christmas one year and I was so happy! Unfortunately I did not love the game. A combination of the timing (wifi was turned off not long after I got the game so I never got to use that feature), it's limitations (I *love* handheld console gameplay and trying to adjust for this one game did not work), the "city" area was nothing like as big and interesting as I'd thought it would be from reviews etc, and the fact that I had a better alternative in every respect in ACNL I could play instead meant I was not a fan at all of LGTTC/CF. If I'd played it when it first came out, I still would have hated being tied down to a console in my loungeroom to play, and found the "city" aspects not to my taste. I'd probably have enjoyed it more overall but I doubt I'd have ditched ACWW for it.


----------



## lemoncrossing

1. New Leaf
2. Wild World
3. GameCube
4. Happy Home Designer
5. City Folk
6. amiibo Festival


----------



## ChocoMagii

1. New Leaf
2. GameCube
3. Wild World
4. Happy Home Designer
5. City Folk

and if you can even count Amiibo Festival as a "game". Then 6.


----------



## Mink777

Like I said months ago, you're out of you mind if you put Amiibo Festival before City Folk.


----------



## amanda1983

Alien51 said:


> Like I said months ago, you're out of you mind if you put Amiibo Festival before City Folk.



Haha, or we just have different tastes lol.


----------



## Mink777

amanda1983 said:


> Haha, or we just have different tastes lol.


Then you would also have to put Wild World below Amiibo Festival since it is practically the same game as City Folk.


----------



## Xandra

1- AC:NL:WA
2- AC:CF
3- GameCube
4- AC:WW
5- AC:HHD
6- Amiibo Festival


----------



## amanda1983

Alien51 said:


> Then you would also have to put Wild World below Amiibo Festival since it is practically the same game as City Folk.



Nah mate, as I explained in my post with my own personal "best to worst" list. People are allowed to have their own tastes and preferences, even if they differ from your's.


----------



## Sweetley

1. New Leaf
2. Wild World
3. GC
4. City Folk
5. Happy Home Designer
6. amiibo Festival


----------

